# Thomas Adams: The pope is worse than Judas



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 6, 2021)

Judas was a great Statesman in the Devil’s Commonwealth; for he bore four main offices: either he begged them shamefully, or he bought them bribingly, or else _Beelzebub_ saw desert in him, and gave him them _gratis,_ for his good parts; for Judas was his white boy. He was 1. an hypocrite. 2. a thief. 3. a traitor. 4. a murderer. Yet the Pope shall vie offices with him, and win the game too for plurality.

The Pope sits in the holy chair, yet a Devil: perjury, Sodomy, sorcery, homicide, parricide, patricide, treason, murder, &c. are many and essential things to the Pope. He is not content to bee _Steward,_ but he must be _Vicar,_ nay indeed, Lord himself: for what can Christ do, and the Pope cannot do? Judas was no body to him. He hath stolen _Truth’s_ garment, and put it on _Error’s_ back, turning poor _Truth_ naked out of doors. ...

For more, see Thomas Adams: The pope is worse than Judas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

